
DARPA wants to speed up computers by over 1000 times while using less power - jonbaer
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/08/darpa-wants-to-speed-up-computers-by-over-1000-times-while-using-less-power.html
======
hamilyon2
Yields would suffer, I suppose. What else prevent us from doing it?

~~~
jarfil
Nothing, just some R&D into optimizing 3D structures, like what was done with
2D. 3D chips have been an obvious step forward since the first 2D wafer, it
just happened that making stuff smaller was easier, faster, and as long as
Moore's law held true, also good enough. Now that we're reaching its limits in
pure 2D, comes the time to go full 3D... and DARPA wants to be the first one.

------
jonbaer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reversible_computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reversible_computing)

------
swombat
... doesn’t everyone?

~~~
kirubakaran
Sure, but not everyone wants it as bad, plonking down $1.5B.

